# Shoulders numb after squats



## Lilo

This would be the main reason for why I haven't been squatting heavy for a while... It feels like local anaesthesia and can last for weeks. There's a bit of pain around the acromioclavicular joint but otherwise I could probably stab myself and feel nothing.
Thinking it has to do with pressure on a nerve, but I cannot figure out what am I doing wrong. Wrapping a towel around the bar helps, but then the weight doesn't feel stable anymore


----------



## NbleSavage

Lilo I was experiencing pain in my biceps after heavy squats (likely due to pressure on a nerve similar to what you're describing) & using a wider grip on the bar helped me.


----------



## John Ziegler

Buy a bar pad, I don't think a towel is going to provide enough cushion for the pushin

It may seem unstable at first but you'll get used to it.

This one looks nice







[/IMG]


----------



## Joliver

Where is the numbness?


----------



## wabbitt

Our gym has a manta ray.  I've never used it, but it might be worth looking into.  http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Fitness-4662-Manta-Ray/dp/B0017DGBY8


----------



## PillarofBalance

Lilo if you squat with a bar pad that cause for me to ban you.

Answer Joliver's question about where the numbness is.  Most people get elbow pain from squatting. That's usually from scap impingement. What you're describing - I would bet money that you don't pack your neck when you squat but instead your head shoots forward.  Could be wrong, but I'm never wrong.


----------



## Lilo

Numbness skin level and worse to the back just underneath the acromion, radiates towards the middle delt. There's also not a lot of muscle or fat to cover the spine of the scapula.

I've used a manta ray, it's actually pretty cool. Only thing is it places the bar really high, changes the center of gravity which feels rather unusual if you're used to the regular squats. Definitely a step up from the pussy pads, but if possible I would rather do without too many props.


----------



## John Ziegler

Lilo said:


> Numbness skin level and worse to the back just underneath the acromion, radiates towards the middle delt. There's also not a lot of muscle or fat to cover the spine of the scapula.
> 
> I've used a manta ray, it's actually pretty cool. Only thing is it places the bar really high, changes the center of gravity which feels rather unusual if you're used to the regular squats. Definitely a step up from the pussy pads, but if possible I would rather do without too many props.



Its not a pussy pad. Its a logical pad for someone that doesn't have a ton of back muscle or fat to protect their spine. Caring about what others think is being a pussy.


----------



## jennerrator

Jesus, she can squat without a pad...fuuuk, I don't even see anyone use them anymore. 


lilo, where are you positioning the bar?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Zeigler said:


> Its not a pussy pad. Its a logical pad for someone that doesn't have a ton of back muscle or fat to protect their spine. Caring about what others think is being a pussy.



It's called a Kotex pad for a reason.....

And no, using it is not logical. The LONE benefit it may provide a lifter is far outweighed by the many cons to using it.


----------



## John Ziegler

Jenner said:


> Jesus, she can squat without a pad...fuuuk, I don't even see anyone use them anymore.
> 
> 
> lilo, where are you positioning the bar?



Apparently she can not squat without a pad. If she could she wouldn't be posting this thread.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's called a Kotex pad for a reason.....
> 
> And no, using it is not logical. The LONE benefit it may provide a lifter is far outweighed by the many cons to using it.



Cons of it ? She's not a powerlifter. She has paper thin skin and no traps. No one is gunna think twice about a girl using a kotex anyway.


----------



## jennerrator

Zeigler said:


> Apparently she can not squat without a pad. If she could she wouldn't be posting this thread.



uh, do you see anyone else post that they don't use a pad and their shoulders are numb....thought not....back away from the keyboard Z


----------



## John Ziegler

Jenner said:


> uh, do you see anyone else post that they don't use a pad and their shoulders are numb....thought not....back away from the keyboard Z



Its common sense if you don't have any muscle or fat to protect the bar from your bones you use a pad those bars are fragile. That sentence is as ass backwards as saying she shouldn't use a bar pad. Then again some people say seatbelts and helmets are for pussies too.


----------



## Lilo

Jenner said:


> lilo, where are you positioning the bar?



Hmm I don't know how to explain it. Where it feels comfortable... High enough so I can still stand rather straight but not as high as to have it sit above shoulders.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Zeigler said:


> Apparently she can not squat without a pad. If she could she wouldn't be posting this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Cons of it ? She's not a powerlifter. She has paper thin skin and no traps. No one is gunna think twice about a girl using a kotex anyway.



Who said anything about powerlifting???? I thought so.....

So you can tell she has paper thin skin from what exactly? Her pictures? You've met her in real life? I thought so....

You're saying she has no muscle? Have you met her? She probably squats close to what you squat. 

You're obviously in over your head bc you have no idea what you're talking about. It pains me to say this, it really does, but Z 4 the L


----------



## HDH

Sounds like a cervical nerve is being pinched. It's not an area you want to play around with. I've got problems at cervical, thoratic and lumbar.

You don't want the problem to start running down your arm as well. Weeks of numbness is just to long.

I would use the pad, take the suggestions given and when you feel comfortable, try it without the pad.

Safety and longevity first.

H


----------



## MindlessWork

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's called a Kotex pad for a reason.....
> 
> And no, using it is not logical. The LONE benefit it may provide a lifter is far outweighed by the many cons to using it.



I use a manta ray or the "pussy pad" because I can't have too much pressure on my lower neck due to a hairline fracture on one of my neck vertebrae. Putting the bar lower feels a bit awkward due to my rather longish arms.


----------



## Joliver

Be careful with bars and pads that displace the bar farther back away from the ROM of the shoulder. Numbness is often a product of something called subluxation. It's a slight displacement of the humerus from the joint. The shoulder joint is very mobile, and is stabilized by the AC joint (where you feel slight pain)--which is tied to the scapula--where you place the bar.

You can try a higher bar placement and/or use a buffalo or cambered bar. You can make a buffalo bar by box squatting and flipping the bar off your shoulders on the box and bailing out on the squat. I've done it several times.


----------



## John Ziegler

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Who said anything about powerlifting???? I thought so.....
> 
> So you can tell she has paper thin skin from what exactly? Her pictures? You've met her in real life? I thought so....
> 
> You're saying she has no muscle? Have you met her? She probably squats close to what you squat.
> 
> You're obviously in over your head bc you have no idea what you're talking about. It pains me to say this, it really does, but Z 4 the L



I've seen a picture of her. Me thinking a bar pad would help isn't an L its me making a logical suggestion to help out a friend. Im not saying she has no muscles I'm saying she doesn't have man traps.


----------



## jennerrator

I'll let the Dr's hash it out....hope you figure it out lady


----------



## MindlessWork

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Be careful with bars and pads that displace the bar farther back away from the ROM of the shoulder. Numbness is often a product of something called subluxation. It's a slight displacement of the humerus from the joint. The shoulder joint is very mobile, and is stabilized by the AC joint (where you feel slight pain)--which is tied to the scapula--where you place the bar.
> 
> You can try a higher bar placement and/or use a buffalo or cambered bar. You can make a buffalo bar by box squatting and flipping the bar off your shoulders on the box and bailing out on the squat. I've done it several times.


I'll take a look into using the cambered bar as my gym has 2 of them. Thanks for that idea.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Zeigler said:


> Its common sense if you don't have any muscle or fat to protect the bar from your bones you use a pad those bars are fragile. That sentence is as ass backwards as saying she shouldn't use a bar pad. Then again some people say seatbelts and helmets are for pussies too.



Zeigler who said anything about her bones? The pad doesn't stop compression. 

And let's be serious she isn't a 600 pound squatter.  Nobody needs the maxi pad when they squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Be careful with bars and pads that displace the bar farther back away from the ROM of the shoulder. Numbness is often a product of something called subluxation. It's a slight displacement of the humerus from the joint. The shoulder joint is very mobile, and is stabilized by the AC joint (where you feel slight pain)--which is tied to the scapula--where you place the bar.
> 
> You can try a higher bar placement and/or use a buffalo or cambered bar. You can make a buffalo bar by box squatting and flipping the bar off your shoulders on the box and bailing out on the squat. I've done it several times.



Or rack pulls lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Lilo post a vid of your squat or pm it to me. Take the vid from the side. Make it something heavy. I want to see where your head is moving. 

If this was arm or elbow pain I would say joliver is right about the humerus. I think you are just pinching a nerve in the neck. Would help to see what's happening. 

Or if that doesn't work for you try this. Next time your squat unrack the bar and then give yourself a double chin. Do not move your head from that position and see if you get the numbness.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

I don't like using a pad simply because I'm not used to it and my traps provide a nice cushion...But I know my buddy who is a beast and squats heavy won't do it without a pad because thats just what he's used to. It's personal choice like any exercise...Pads do help if you go heavy and don't have much meat to cushion the weight which can potentially pinch nerves...and yeah placement of the bar is important, you kinda want it not on top of your traps but lower towards the back, at least for me.

Sounds like you should take a rest from the squats for a bit and see a doc, pinched nerves are no joke and the neck is full of them...shit sucks. good luck.


----------



## ToolSteel

I'm here for the pics


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> I'm here for the pics



Like I said lilo you can pm the vid


----------



## ToolSteel

She could but it'd take you a month to respond


----------



## MindlessWork

ToolSteel said:


> She could but it'd take you a month to respond



How profound!


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> She could but it'd take you a month to respond



One pm out of like 47 and it's gonna be like that?


----------



## Lilo

Zeigler said:


> she doesn't have man traps.


Where's Yaya when you need him...


----------



## Lilo

Thank you for chiming in and giving your opinion. No matter who is right and wrong, I appreciate that.

Regardless of whether the use of a pad is beneficial or not, it's not my first option simply because gyms here do not carry such fancy stuff and I will have to order one from overseas.... Which is probably costly and may take a while. I've also never tried a pad and therefore cannot say for sure that my problem would be fixed by using one. 

There's not much room for error here - if I try to correct stuff and don't nail it from the get go, I will have to wait till I regain feeling to try again.
A vid is good because I could watch it many times while I lick my wounds, and you can watch it with a couple of friends and some popcorn. Whatever the cause is, after the vid I will not go heavy again until I know exactly how to fix it.

Please guys remember that this is not an award winning show. It's me trying to find a solution to a very serious problem.


----------



## ToolSteel

I just swallowed my gum


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Lilo said:


> Thank you for chiming in and giving your opinion. No matter who is right and wrong, I appreciate that.
> 
> Regardless of whether the use of a pad is beneficial or not, it's not my first option simply because gyms here do not carry such fancy stuff and I will have to order one from overseas.... Which is probably costly and may take a while. I've also never tried a pad and therefore cannot say for sure that my problem would be fixed by using one.
> 
> There's not much room for error here - if I try to correct stuff and don't nail it from the get go, I will have to wait till I regain feeling to try again.
> A vid is good because I could watch it many times while I lick my wounds, and you can watch it with a couple of friends and some popcorn. Whatever the cause is, after the vid I will not go heavy again until I know exactly how to fix it.
> 
> Please guys remember that this is not an award winning show. It's me trying to find a solution to a very serious problem. Also I get wet during squats.



So who got the W and who got the L?


----------



## John Ziegler

Lilo said:


> I get wet during squats.









[/IMG]


----------



## jennerrator

Lilo said:


> Also I get wet during squats.



WTF???!! lol


----------



## HDH

Lilo said:


> Thank you for chiming in and giving your opinion. No matter who is right and wrong, I appreciate that.
> 
> Regardless of whether the use of a pad is beneficial or not, it's not my first option simply because gyms here do not carry such fancy stuff and I will have to order one from overseas.... Which is probably costly and may take a while. I've also never tried a pad and therefore cannot say for sure that my problem would be fixed by using one.
> 
> There's not much room for error here - if I try to correct stuff and don't nail it from the get go, I will have to wait till I regain feeling to try again.
> A vid is good because I could watch it many times while I lick my wounds, and you can watch it with a couple of friends and some popcorn. Whatever the cause is, after the vid I will not go heavy again until I know exactly how to fix it.
> 
> Please guys remember that this is not an award winning show. It's me trying to find a solution to a very serious problem. Also I get wet during squats.



That is really my concern in all of this. It's good to see you have the ability to look ahead at different outcomes of trying different things. Not everyone has that ability. 

With something like this, it's not just the squats that you will have to be careful with, any exercise that involves that area can be affected and even make the problem worse or cause a new set of problems.

Is it affecting any other lifts as of yet?

I know these guys are pretty hard core power lifters but I still believe a pad would be beneficial. I agree that a pad won't stop the compression on the spine but it takes the majority of the pressure off the spot that could be pinched. 

It's like taking a couple plates, placing them on a bar and letting it rest on your head full weight. That shit is gonna hurt because all the pressure is focused on one small area with no give, just iron. Put a pad on it and the pressure will come off the tiny area sitting on our head, it spreads the pressure out over a bigger area and the padding also provides some relief. The fact that it's not super heavy weight will help it provide more protection.

With something like this, you never know and trial and error can make things worse. I spent countless hrs at the chiro until I smartened up about my back and neck problems. The problems are still there for me but they are no longer problematic.

And just to put it out there, I don't use any pads but I did when I was having neck (cervical) issues.

Perhaps light for reps would be the way to go for you at this point. It worked for me. If you feel like you are having issues, cut down on the reps and superset with leg extensions to finish em off. Or sticking with a press and extensions until you feel comfortable enough to try squats.

If you think a pad might do some good, go to a bicycle shop and check into bar pads for a BMX or a home store and look into pipe insulation pads. 

Either way, stay safe and train smart.

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123

POB and Coanbread 4 the WWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Lilo

HDH said:


> Is it affecting any other lifts as of yet?


Never had any issues with shoulders, not on other lifts, no shoulder injuries that I know of.

The numbness is not something new. It's just recently that I've started giving it more thought (Stupid is stupid does).


----------



## HDH

Lilo said:


> Never had any issues with shoulders, not on other lifts, no shoulder injuries that I know of.
> 
> The numbness is not something new. It's just recently that I've started giving it more thought (Stupid is stupid does).



I went through a lot before I got it right, we live and learn.

I was finding that other lifts that involved tightening of the area would make things worse or cause different pain. If one hard session causes weeks of numbness, it might be best to have it checked out. That's a long time for it to stay numb. Perhaps it's weeks of training consecutively that build up to the weeks of numbness.

Try to google the problem and take some hours to look over the search results and you might be better informed to make a better decision on what you want to do about it.

You might just find some of the suggestions in this thread will help you out.

Better to be informed and know as much as possible when making these kinds of decisions. The most important thing right now though is to get rid of the numbness so you have a place to start from.

H


----------



## Lilo

As they say, knowledge is power... I am sure things will be sorted in no time, thank you guys for all the input!


----------



## Lilo

PillarofBalance said:


> I would bet money that you don't pack your neck when you squat but instead your head shoots forward.  Could be wrong, but I'm never wrong.



Well, POB nailed it before he had even seen the vid! There are several other things I am/have been doing wrong, some of which have been pointing out here, but I think this was the main culprit for the numbness.
On top of that he's been kind enough to help fix other issues as well. Couldn't be happier


----------



## John Ziegler

That's great news Lilo, now about that wetness :32 (13):


----------

